# Bookkeeping as a side-business...?



## Gman_01 (Aug 22, 2011)

So I am in my 30's - bookkeeper by trade for a small corporation - work fulltime. 

I have been thinking of what to do to have some sort of secondary income. Since I have done bookkeeping and accounting since I was around 15, the thought occured to me possibly start a bookkeeping and tax service on the side. 

I have the actual equipment, re: PC, software, etc.

The issues for me are as follows:
1) I live in a condo, not a home where I have a room I can devote to an actual office
2) I work full time, which means I would be doing this work in the evenings and/or wknds. I don;t have an issue with it but would clients?

My uncle had a small accounting practice he was able to build doing just that. He actually went to their places of business and picked-up everything re: bank stmts, cheqs, expenses, etc and would bring them back to do at his home then delivery everything when finished.

Just kinda wondering if this is something that ppl actually would be interested in, putting my feelers out there sort of speaking.........wondering your thoughts?


----------

